# en vol d’oiseau



## simenon

Bonsoir,
je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de l'expression "en vol d’oiseau" dans le contexte qui suit. 
On parle de deux personne qui se trouvent à Pyongyang, dans la Corée du nord, et doivent rejoindre une fête sur la côte orientale.
"On y est partis après le déjeuner : cent cinquante kilomètres en limousine sur une autoroute en vol d’oiseau, déserte, droite comme un fil et de structure autiste, sans échangeurs ni bretelles ni la moindre aire de repos : on a atteint l’embarcadère en une heure."
En lisant j'aurais dit que "en vol d’oiseau" se reliait à "autoroute", en désignant un type d'autoroute, mais dans les dictionnaires je ne trouve rien de semblable. Je trouve au contraire: "En ligne droite, sans suivre de détours". Mais alors cela devrait se rattacher à "cent cinquante kilomètres" et il me semble bizarre qu'il se trouve positionné si loin de ce à qui se rattecherait. Enfin cela m'étonnerais s'il était comme ça, donc je crois qu'il doit y être une autre nuance et que cela se rattache à autoroute. Qu'en pensez vous?
Merci d'avance


----------



## quinoa

Ce qui me surprend c'est que l'expression est "une distance à vol d'oiseau" et non "en" vol d'oiseau. Le texte d'origine est français ou est-ce déjà une traduction?


----------



## k@t

Hypothèse : je dirais que c’est justement ce choix de la préposition qui permet à Echenoz de qualifier non plus le trajet, la distance (où *à* signifie le mode de déplacement > distance parcourue *à*_ pied, *à* la course, *à* la nage, *à* vol d’oiseaux_), mais l’autoroute.
Et plutôt qu’un (plat ?) _une autoroute *en* ligne droite_, il crée _une autoroute *en* vol d’oiseau_ (ou le *en* définit l’aspect / le dessin de l’autoroute > _qui va aussi droit que va un vol d’oiseau_ – même si un vol d’oiseau ne va pas toujours droit, mais ça c’est une autre affaire, d’autant que la locution adverbiale _à vol d’oiseau_ signifie bien _en ligne droite, sans détours_).


----------



## SergueiL

D'accord avec k@t, c'est un réemploi de "vol d'oiseau" par Jean Echenoz qui a une réputation à maintenir.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup, je n'avais pas remarqué le changement de la préposition et en tout cas je n'aurais pas su l'interpréter. Je crois que vous avez raison.


----------



## Bezoard

Echenoz n'est toutefois pas le seul à employer "en vol d'oiseau" qui me paraît se justifier assez bien ici, dans le contexte précis.


----------



## simenon

Mais tu es d'accord avec l'interprétation de k@t, c'est-à-dire que c'est l'autoroute à être "en vol d'oiseau" (=_qui va aussi droit que va un vol d’oiseau_ )?


----------



## quinoa

Aucun souci quant au sens, même avec la préposition "en". Le seul élément est que cet usage (qu'en fait l'auteur) lui est très personnel, car je ne l'avais jamais vu ni entendu jusqu'à l'heure... mais je ne sais pas tout...


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Echenoz n'est toutefois pas le seul à employer "en vol d'oiseau"


Eh oui, de même que l’on peut dire aussi bien *à*_ vélo_ que *en*_ vélo_. Cela dit, pour revenir à nos oiseaux, la préposition _*à*_ reste malgré tout nettement plus fréquente que _*en*_.
Et alors du coup, il faudrait comprendre ces termes dans leur sens classique (c'est-à-dire comme locution adverbiale et non comme locution adjectivale - pour laquelle seule la préposition _*en *_convient -, ainsi que je les ai précédemment interprétés) ? À mon avis il eût fallu soit mettre une virgule avant (mais vu la suite de qualificatifs se rapportant à l'autoroute, ce ne serait sans doute pas le meilleur choix), soit déplacer le complément :
_cent cinquante kilomètres en limousine sur une autoroute*,* en vol d’oiseau...
cent cinquante kilomètres *en vol d’oiseau* en limousine sur une autoroute..._
Pourrait aller dans le sens de cette interprétation, le _droite comme un fil de structure autiste_, qui peut paraître un peu redondant avec l'autoroute droite comme un vol d'oiseau, mais j'avais pensé la redondance voulue.
Contre cette interprétation, je trouve bizarre d’associer le trajet en/à vol d’oiseau et celui en autoroute. Est-ce une façon de dire que les deux sont équivalents ? En principe, on oppose un trajet à vol d’oiseau à un trajet par voies routières, le deuxième étant plus longs que le premier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rejoins quinoa sur toute la ligne : il n'y a aucun doute quant au sens de l'expression, mais ce n'est pas du tout un tour standard dans ce sens-là (route en ligne droite) ; il est propre à Echenoz.

Les lecteurs non francophones devraient vraiment éviter les œuvres de cet auteur qui propose quantité de tours et constructions inventés de toutes pièces…



k@t said:


> Cela dit, pour revenir à nos oiseaux, la préposition _*à*_ reste malgré tout nettement plus fréquente que _*en*_.


----------



## Bezoard

"en vol d'oiseau" signifie ici clairement "en ligne droite", et peut se rapporter soit à "autoroute", soit, comme le remarque k@t, à 150 kms.
Il pourrait y avoir une différence de sens à mon avis entre "150 kms à vol  d'oiseau séparent A de B" et "150 kms en vol d'oiseau séparent A de B". Dans le premier cas, c'est la distance calculée sur une droite virtuelle qui joint deux points A et B, mais la distance réellement faite par une route est probablement plus grande, car la route n'est pas forcément droite ; dans le second cas, on semble indiquer que la route est elle-même droite et que les 150 kms se confondent dans la droite virtuelle ou dans la route réelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

À mon sens, _en vol d'oiseau_ ne peut en aucun cas se rapporter aux _cent cinquante kilomètres_ étant donné : 1º l'éloignement des deux expressions ; 2º la présence de _sur une autoroute_ entre les deux ; 3º tous les qualificatifs qui suivent (_déserte, droite comme un fil et de structure autiste, sans échangeurs ni bretelles ni la moindre aire de repos_), qui se rapportent tous nécessairement à _autoroute_ ; 4º le qualificatif _droite comme un fil_ qui laisse bien entendre l'autre sens, à savoir une autoroute parfaitement rectiligne.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est aussi mon avis dans ce cas précis. Mais je voulais simplement dire qu'il aurait pu s'employer en le rapportant à 150 kms, et dans ce cas avec une syntaxe plus appropriée comme celle que suggère k@t.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous, c'est exactement ce que je voulais comprendre (c'est-à-dire si l'expression pouvait s'entendre comme locution adjectivale relative à l'autoroute ou si elle devait être prise dans son sens habituel de locution adverbiale malgré sa position bizarre). Tout le monde est d'accord, il me semble, qu'ici elle a valeur adjectivale et se relie à "autoroute".


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> Tout le monde est d'accord, il me semble,


Bien qu'à un moment j'aie eu un instant de doute, il me semble bien aussi.


----------



## simenon

En tout cas, je trouve cette morceau très bizarre. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on répète deux fois que la route est droite. En plus cette autoroute n'est pas spécialement droite... (en la regardant sur Google map). Est-il impossible que cette expression ait un autre sens? On ne pourrait pas, par exemple, lire: sur une autoroute que, vue de haut (à vol d'oiseau), apparait déserte, droite...?


----------



## k@t

À part les deux sens (adverbial = canonique ; adjectival = création d’Echenoz), je n’en vois pour le moment pas d’autres.
S’agit-il de l’autoroute de Pyongyang-Kaesong ? Je vois qu’elle est longue de 170 kilomètres, et qu’elle fait quelques détours par rapport à une ligne droite qui fait peut-être 150 km, je n’ai pas tracé la ligne, ni calculé !  Auquel cas on reviendrait au sens canonique de *à/en vol d’oiseau*, mais avec les bémols (notamment syntaxiques) évoqués précédemment.
Si on opte pour l’autre hypothèse, c’est vrai que le *droite comme un fil *aurait été plus cohérent s’il avait immédiatement suivi le *en vol d’oiseau* = il serait ("fluidement", "logiquement") venu renforcer l’image ; le _*déserte *_s'intercalant entre les deux, ça me parait un peu plus étrange.


----------



## Maître Capello

simenon said:


> En tout cas, je trouve cette morceau très bizarre. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on répète deux fois que la route est droite.


C'est du Echenoz ; ne cherchez pas plus loin…


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> On ne pourrait pas, par exemple, lire: sur une autoroute que, vue de haut (à vol d'oiseau), apparait déserte, droite...?


Quand j'ai répondu précédemment (post 17), je n'avais pas vu ton édition.
Eh bien, pourquoi pas ? Bien qu'il y aurait encore de l'ellipse dans l'air, puisqu'on se serait plutôt attendu à quelque chose comme :
_cent cinquante kilomètres en limousine sur une autoroute *qui vue à /en *vol d’oiseau *était *déserte, droite comme un fil et de structure autiste,..._


----------



## simenon

Merci. Il est vrai qu'il manquerait aussi une virgule: sur une autoroute(, vue en) en vol d’oiseau, déserte, droite comme un fil...


----------



## nicduf

Cette dernière interprétation me semble fonctionner, même sans la virgule, et elle évite le fait de dire 2 fois que la route est droite, quoique en relisant une fois encore le passage, on peut considérer que "structure autiste " et" sans échangeurs ni bretelles ni la moindre aire de repos" est aussi une manière de dire 2 fois la même chose.


----------



## SergueiL

C'est vrai que deux fois de suite il a l'air d'expliquer sa blague : _cent cinquante kilomètres en limousine sur une autoroute en vol d’oiseau,(= droite comme un fil) et de structure autiste, (= sans échangeurs ni bretelles ni la moindre aire de repos)._


----------



## simenon

Oui, mais pour "_structure autiste"_ , il fallait l'explication pour aider le pauvre lecteur (sans compter le pauvre traducteur...)


----------



## Blougouz

Moi je m'imagine bien prendre une autoroute "en vol d'oiseau" (d'oiseau migrateur comme l'oie bleue  ), à 150km/h sans s'arrêter, d'un bout à l'autre, sur une 4 voies déserte qui paraît tout de même un peu droite...
L'image est très parlante..


----------



## valentinaro

Bonjour,
je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de l'expression "partir en  d’oiseau" .


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,


valentinaro said:


> je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de l'expression "partir en  d’oiseau" .


Cette expression n'est nulle part dans ce fil. Où l'auriez-vous lu ? 


simenon said:


> On y est partis (...) sur une autoroute en vol d’oiseau


_On est partis. Autoroute [en vol d'oiseau]. _C'est ainsi qu'il faut découper la phrase entre ses multiples locutions.


----------



## JClaudeK

quinoa said:


> Le texte d'origine est français ou est-ce déjà une traduction?



C'est "de l'Échenoz', tout simplement.


Bezoard said:


> "en vol d'oiseau" signifie ici clairement "en ligne droite" [....] dans le second cas, on semble indiquer que la route est elle-même droite


Je rejoins sans hésitation ceux qui interprètent le texte de cette façon. 

(Je viens un peu après la bataille, je sais ...)


----------



## nicduf

Courage à la traductrice ! Il me semble cependant que l'idée "autoroute droite  comme un vol d'oiseau" est l'interprétation qui prédomine.


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> Il me semble cependant que l'idée "autoroute droite comme un vol d'oiseau" est l'interprétation qui prédomine.


C'est ce je voulais dire.


----------

